# Lighting question



## jimbogregs (Jul 4, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=001&item=110045092951&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1

What do you think of this light, thought it might go nicely over my 20" 30G?

Thanks

JG


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The only negative thing that I have heard/read were issues with the original HQI bulb not being burnt in properly in the manufacturing process. The HQI bulb of choise is the Phoenix 150w 14,000K. 

Other than that, it's a solid unit with pretty good reviews.

HTH


----------

